# Wanted to BORROW... Normandy 24 Spline Freewheel Removal Tool



## John the Canuck (22 May 2014)

Maillard / Sachs / Atom / Normandy 24 Spline Freewheel Removal Tool


i can buy new at £16, but it's only for 1 job - and no LBS

anyone lend me one for a day..?................SORTED
will pay postage both ways of course

even better if you have one for sale - cheap..!..

john


----------



## Sharky (22 May 2014)

Hi john,

It seems that others have had the same problem.
Have you seen this thread from the ctc?
http://forum.ctc.org.uk/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=72174

Might help?
Keith


----------



## John the Canuck (22 May 2014)

Sharky said:


> Hi john,
> 
> It seems that others have had the same problem...............



read - thanks
i've just had a price for new 700c wheels
the addition of a 7speed new freewheel is only £8
so i reckon it's not worth the faff of using mine

shame to bin a perfectly good Maillard 14-24 cog though....................


----------



## Sharky (22 May 2014)

Can you get the wheel to your lbs? If it's in cycling distance, you can use one of those sprint carriers that we all used when riding out to races. I bet most people on here won't have heard of them. I made up a pair from a couple of open ended cone spanners.

Be like old times.

Keith

http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/components/sprint-wheel-carriers.html


----------



## John the Canuck (22 May 2014)

Sharky said:


> ............Be like old times.............Keith



WOW that took me back.. the tubs/large flange wheel in my avatar were carried exactly like that in 1958/9
s'funny - i canna remember buying them - canna believe they were out of my pocket money.............

nearest LBS is Glasgow - too far

john


----------

